# crysis über steam geht nicht pls help



## BOMBER2 (7. Mai 2011)

*crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

hallo 

habe mir vor kurzem crysis 1 über steam gekauft ( angebot für ca3 euro ) .
nach der installation werde ich nach einem registrierschlüssel gefragt. ich habe keine ahnung was damit gemeint ist. wenn ich bei steam den cd key von crysis  in die ablage kopiere wird der key nicht anerkannt. es handelt sich dabei um den mp key, einen anderen habe ich nicht bekommen..

ist der registrierschlüssel irgendetwas anderes als der cd key ????
der steam support ist einfach nur grausam alles auf englisch obwohl ich deutsch anklicke. keine tel nummern nur 20 verscheidene mail adressen bei denen ich wohl in nem halben jahr ne antwort wie " we dont know the prob " bekomme ...
wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann   ansonsten muss ich es wohl cracken


ach herr gott warum kann ich mir ned ein einziges mal ein spiel kaufen , es installieren , auf play drücken und einfach nur spielen    

es geht mir so dermaßen auf den sack das immer irgendein scheiss key der dann nichteinmal geht  oder eine dämlich registrierung auf einer dämlichen seite gefordert wird wo ich dann noch namen und mail adresse usw eingeben muss


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

schon mal probiert des ding von hand einzugeben anstatt ihn nur in die Ablage zu kopieren?
Steam zeigt dir bei jedem Start des spiels den CD Key an. Wenn nicht kannst du ihn in deiner Library mit rechtsklick auf Crysis auch so nachgucken.
abschreiben und im spiel dann eingeben.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

Du hast wohl den Multiplayer angeklickt? Denn ich habe direkt auf Singeplayer geklickt und musste nicht mal den Key eingeben. Spiel startete sofort los und er hat sogar meinen Save aus der Retail Version angenommen 

Hab alles was er installieren wollte installieren lassen (Gamespy Comrade (brauch ich eh für Borderlands) Punkbuster und da mein System neu aufgesetzt ist noch das Visual C++ 2005).


----------



## Kendu1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

hi
ich hab genau das gleiche problem wie du.hab mir heude crysis 1 geholt alles instaliert aber er akzeptiert meinen code einfach nicht.hoffe hier wird eine lösung gefunden habe es manuel eingegeben und habe bei ea registrirt habe bei diesem conrad angemeldet und alles instaliert.funktionieren tut es trrotzdem nicht -.-
ich hab windows 7 64 bit.^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

Also, wenn gleich zwei dises Problem haben, dann ist das sicher ein Problem, das bald gelöst werden wird. VLt. mal bei Steam alle "Post" usw. nachsehen und die Infos zum Spiel, zB bei Mass Effect 2 hatte ich so ne Art "Pop Up" über die SPieleliste bei Steam abrufbar, welches zusäztliche Codes enthielt.


----------



## StefanG1966 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

Schließe mich an, hab das selbe Problem. Hab mal Firewall ausgemacht und auch den Router rausgenommen, bringt nichts. Crysis Wars läuft, dort wird auch kein Key erfragt. Für 3 Euronen kann man wohl nicht erwarten, das es auch funktioniert, oder wie? :-/

Edit: wir sind nicht allein:  http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1875468


----------



## Kendu1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

das heisst also wir müssen warten bis die das problem gefixt haben.dann spiel ich halt solange crysis 2 mp ;D

danke für den link^^


----------



## BOMBER2 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

den key habe ich auch von hand eingegeben aber nichts funzt  

wäre nettt wenn sich jemand meldet der das prob gelöst hat 



 @ solon25     hm also wo kann man denn multiplayer oder singleplayer anklicken? 

ich klicke in der spielebibliothek auf crysis und dann auf spielen. zwischen multiplyer und singleplayer kann ich nicht gar nicht wählen.

hast du das spiel auch über steam gekauft ?


----------



## Solon25 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*



BOMBER2 schrieb:


> @ solon25     hm also wo kann man denn multiplayer oder singleplayer anklicken?
> 
> ich klicke in der spielebibliothek auf crysis und dann auf spielen. zwischen multiplyer und singleplayer kann ich nicht gar nicht wählen.
> 
> hast du das spiel auch über steam gekauft ?


Ich hab _Crysis+Warhead_ als Bundle gekauft und die haben mir auch noch _Crysis Wars_ gegeben. Dann hab ich *nur C-1* installieren lassen! Wie immer nach einer Installation hab ich dann im Steam über die Crisis.exe, dort wo man auch den Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellen kann unten "Als Administrator starten" angehakt und defragmentiert. Woanders kann man das im Steam nicht anhaken.

Spiel gestartet und es lief los, ohne das er den Key haben wollte. Jetzt hatte ich gestern den Link oben zum Steam Forum angeklickt. Auf Seite 11 hat ja wer (wenn ich das alles richtig übersetzt habe  ) den Log mit dem Support gepostet. Daraus entnahm ich das der Key nicht angenommen werden wollte (wie bei vielen eben) und er dann das Spiel wie ich als Administrator starten eingestellt hat. Angeblich nahm er dann den Key an. Bin ja schon gespannt was passiert, wenn ich Warhead installiere, denn dafür hat man ja noch einen 2. key


----------



## helder (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

das ist ja lustig:  http://forums.steampowered.com... 

Antwort von einem Admin (7. von oben) "Das Problem liegt leider nicht auf unserer Seite und wir können da momentan auch nur auf eine Reaktion von EA bezüglich der nicht funktionierenden Keys warten. Wir haben bereits die nötigen Schritte unternommen und die entsprechenden Stellen verständigt."

Das sagt EA (ganz unten) ""I am sorry that you are facing this issue. This issue is on the Steam's end and they are aware of this issue. They are investigating the issue and hopefully this should be fixed pretty soon. I request you to please 
wait for some time and then try again playing the game. You can view the below listed Steam forums post for more information on the same -   http://forums.steampowered.com... 

Also, beide sagen der andere sei schuld? Ich würde vorschlagen *wenn möglich* keine Spiele über Steam kaufen, besser zu Media Markt und Co gehen.


----------



## Kendu1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

problem wurde gefixt man kann crysis 1 jetzt ohne probleme spielen er fragt nicht mehr nach dem key 

leider kann ich die optionnen nicht umstellen da immer wenn ich auf übernehmen drücke und dann ja kicle crysis abstürtzt.Na ja wäre i wie wohl zu perfekt wenn es mal problemlos laufen würde -.- pls help


----------



## Kendu1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*

PS:ich hab ausversehn im ordner von crysis die exe datei den namen verändert und aknn crysis 1 nicht mher starten -.-----------------------------------
könnt ihr mir bitte den exakten namen nochmal sagen damit ich den da wieder reinschreiben kann oder wie ich das wieder hinbekomme ?
also der ordner bei STeam/STeamapps/common/crysis wäre sehr hilfreich ^^


----------



## Solon25 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: crysis über steam geht nicht pls help*



Kendu1 schrieb:


> also der ordner bei STeam/STeamapps/common/crysis wäre sehr hilfreich ^^


Die .exe ist aber im \bin32 Ordner und heisst Crysis. Was gleich vornean im Ordner ist heisst bei mir appid_17300 und 17300 ist der ordner, wo die Screnshot unter "Userdata" gespeichert werden.

Bei mir startet Crysis seit gestern immer im Fenstermodus, hab da überhaupt nichts zu eingestellt.. Alles merkwürdig


----------

